# Bronze Baby...Gram Lights=Grood



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

For those who care, these are the Gram Lights I ended up getting. Next month I will wrap them in the ADVAN Neova AD-07s. Thanks to the opinions of all, the excellent chop by Gimp/Tire Rack, and all photo chop support.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow nice rims ! great job ! how much do those bad boys weigh?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN!! Those look good! Although....I think I like that OTHER red car in the garage area!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> wow nice rims ! great job ! how much do those bad boys weigh?


thanks!  13.5 lbs on my scale here although i think the actual weight is supposed to be 14 and that my scale is simply off. they are in 17x7.5. after taking the old adr wheels off, even the older aftermarket rims felt like they were an anvil. all ray's wheels come with a metal ray's valve stem which is just another thing to help occupy my adhd.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Gimp said:


> DAMN!! Those look good! Although....I think I like that OTHER red car in the garage area!


that wasn't red, that was maroon


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks great zacharius


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh good god that looks like sex!

i thought the bronze was brighter than that thats why i said no. but thats that matte/fla bronze color and its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sexy. that'll do pig....that'll do.


----------

